# wierd shape !



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont know if its just me .. but my pups is now 5 month ... he grown a lot .. but his head seams small compared to the rest of is body ... body is kinda large now , long ears , but small face ! .. is that a part of the devolepement of the gsd ?










looking wierd to me


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He doesn't look weird to me, I think he's gorgeous! He's in the gawkiest stage and will be for a few months, then everything will grow in to match the other parts. My vet called Stosh "Pin Head" for a while but not anymore. Your guy does have a great set of ears on him!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agreed, he looks very handsome! Head looks normal for a growing puppy. They need to catch up to their ears, up until then, the oversized ears can make a pup's head look small in comparison.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh he is handsome!!!

Some mornings we wake up and Molly's ears seem big for her head and other mornings her legs seem to long just like an awkward teenager


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very handsome face by the way


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think he looks great!

Halo went through an extremely awkward phase - not only was she a pinhead, her back half was bigger than her front half so she had a tiny head AND a big ol' booty, lol! Thankfully, her head did grow into her body and she turned out pretty darned cute! But oy, for awhile there...... :wild:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is very handsome! I agree with the others its part of the growth spurts, enjoy them.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, he is so gorgeous!!!! Can I have him??


----------

